# Someone peed in my car :(



## reginageorge (Oct 14, 2016)

I picked up a drunk person from a bar. He said he needs to pee, I said that I can pull over any moment. He said no, it's fine. Then I drove for about 30 minutes while the ride lasted. And when he got out he left me 45 dollars more, on the floor. When I checked my back seat, it was wet  
Now you have to understand that my car is super new (3yrs old), and until I started to use it for uber, I never had my backseat used by anyone. I could literally sleep in my backseat with no problem. Now that I know what happened back there, I can't look at it again  you have no idea how bad I feel for doing this service. 
He did leave me the money, but I felt like reporting the jerk too. And I didn't, because he paid already. 
What do you guys do in situations where you don't want this type of client in your car??


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

you mean drunks? that is everybody after 9p.m. so... drive days only?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

reginageorge said:


> I picked up a drunk person from a bar. He said he needs to pee, I said that I can pull over any moment. He said no, it's fine. Then I drove for about 30 minutes while the ride lasted. And when he got out he left me 45 dollars more, on the floor. When I checked my back seat, it was wet
> Now you have to understand that my car is super new (3yrs old), and until I started to use it for uber, I never had my backseat used by anyone. I could literally sleep in my backseat with no problem. Now that I know what happened back there, I can't look at it again  you have no idea how bad I feel for doing this service.
> He did leave me the money, but I felt like reporting the jerk too. And I didn't, because he paid already.
> What do you guys do in situations where you don't want this type of client in your car??


I woukd turn in a cleaning report and not mention the $45.

Do you have the part where he said he needed to pee on dashcam?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Should have chased him & beat his ass. Dudes can & have peed out the window, on the street, in a cup etc etc.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

reginageorge said:


> I picked up a drunk person from a bar. He said he needs to pee, I said that I can pull over any moment. He said no, it's fine. Then I drove for about 30 minutes while the ride lasted. And when he got out he left me 45 dollars more, on the floor. When I checked my back seat, it was wet
> Now you have to understand that my car is super new (3yrs old), and until I started to use it for uber, I never had my backseat used by anyone. I could literally sleep in my backseat with no problem. Now that I know what happened back there, I can't look at it again  you have no idea how bad I feel for doing this service.
> He did leave me the money, but I felt like reporting the jerk too. And I didn't, because he paid already.
> What do you guys do in situations where you don't want this type of client in your car??


Make sure you get the urine enzyme eater liquid from a pet store and literally soak the seat with it to avoid your car smelling like a public toilet.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Report it if he says he left money tell uber you did more rides after and someone must have taken it.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

reginageorge said:


> I picked up a drunk person from a bar. He said he needs to pee, I said that I can pull over any moment. He said no, it's fine. Then I drove for about 30 minutes while the ride lasted. And when he got out he left me 45 dollars more, on the floor. When I checked my back seat, it was wet
> Now you have to understand that my car is super new (3yrs old), and until I started to use it for uber, I never had my backseat used by anyone. I could literally sleep in my backseat with no problem. Now that I know what happened back there, I can't look at it again  you have no idea how bad I feel for doing this service.
> He did leave me the money, but I felt like reporting the jerk too. And I didn't, because he paid already.
> What do you guys do in situations where you don't want this type of client in your car??


A cleaning fee should be $250, so tell Uber everything and try to get the extra $205 (or more). No need to be dishonest, but $45 doesn't come close to covering what he did to you.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

What he left you is a tip. Until you report the issue, he has not paid a cleaning fee.

Report him.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

What a gratifying existence driving strangers for short money that pee in your car. What would they do for an encore if you invited them into your house...Take a steaming dukey on your kitchen table?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> What a gratifying existence driving strangers for short money that pee in your car. What would they do for an encore if you invited them into your house...Take a steaming dukey on your kitchen table?


Don't forget the coasters.


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

Look into "kennel odor eliminator"

It has a super strong smell of its own, so your car will be out of commission for a couple days while it airs out, but it will remove the smell.

Make sure you completely saturate the foam!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reginageorge said:


> I picked up a drunk person from a bar. He said he needs to pee, I said that I can pull over any moment. He said no, it's fine. Then I drove for about 30 minutes while the ride lasted. And when he got out he left me 45 dollars more, on the floor. When I checked my back seat, it was wet
> Now you have to understand that my car is super new (3yrs old), and until I started to use it for uber, I never had my backseat used by anyone. I could literally sleep in my backseat with no problem. Now that I know what happened back there, I can't look at it again  you have no idea how bad I feel for doing this service.
> He did leave me the money, but I felt like reporting the jerk too. And I didn't, because he paid already.
> What do you guys do in situations where you don't want this type of client in your car??


Super new ? 3 years old ?
Mine is 2 years old. I only take the stains out every few months now. Why bother ? You can go to a Salvage yard and buy a matching back seat bottom. Most don't have blood stains on them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reginageorge said:


> I picked up a drunk person from a bar. He said he needs to pee, I said that I can pull over any moment. He said no, it's fine. Then I drove for about 30 minutes while the ride lasted. And when he got out he left me 45 dollars more, on the floor. When I checked my back seat, it was wet
> Now you have to understand that my car is super new (3yrs old), and until I started to use it for uber, I never had my backseat used by anyone. I could literally sleep in my backseat with no problem. Now that I know what happened back there, I can't look at it again  you have no idea how bad I feel for doing this service.
> He did leave me the money, but I felt like reporting the jerk too. And I didn't, because he paid already.
> What do you guys do in situations where you don't want this type of client in your car??


You can also take the seat you have to a coin carwash. Stand the seat on end,for 75 cents spray all of the pee out of the seat. Leave seat on end,squeeze as much liquid as possible out. Place in two 55 gal plastic bags. Put in trunk. Take home. Put seat on end out in sunlight for a day. No odor,no stain.
If you buy a backup seat,you can snap it in while 1st seat dries,and miss no work.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

You made a huge mistake if you didn't already request a cleaning fee. $45 was all the rider had in his pocket and is not what it will cost you to get urine out of your car seat, nor is it the maximum that Uber would pay you as a cleaning fee.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

reginageorge said:


> I picked up a drunk person from a bar. He said he needs to pee, I said that I can pull over any moment. He said no, it's fine. Then I drove for about 30 minutes while the ride lasted. And when he got out he left me 45 dollars more, on the floor. When I checked my back seat, it was wet
> Now you have to understand that my car is super new (3yrs old), and until I started to use it for uber, I never had my backseat used by anyone. I could literally sleep in my backseat with no problem. Now that I know what happened back there, I can't look at it again  you have no idea how bad I feel for doing this service.
> He did leave me the money, but I felt like reporting the jerk too. And I didn't, because he paid already.
> What do you guys do in situations where you don't want this type of client in your car??


in my 15 years of transport biz, it happened once with drunken old barfly type lady ( obviuosly incontinent ) but it was a raggedy cab with naugahyde seats, so I just wiped it down, and picked up the next faire. But, you had really bad luck, for sure.

There's really only one thing you can do, work the day shift 

Hit it with baking soda, hydrogen peroxide mixture, scrub, then redo with that green cleaner ( forgot the name ).
the baking soda will neutralize acid which causes the smell. Pee is'nt as bad as puke, imho.

But, you might have to restrict your business to people with golden shower fetishes, for a few days


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Next time a drunk guy hits on you, lead him on, straddle his lap & let loose. Fair is fair. 

PS: wear a skirt & collect a cleaning fee.


----------



## Lladnarg (Sep 27, 2016)

Did you take a photo of it? Sorry, private joke between me and Uber over a rider vomiting in my car after she cleaned it up already...I've been explaining to them that smell, reek and stench don't photograph well!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

aspiringnobody said:


> Look into "kennel odor eliminator"
> 
> It has a super strong smell of its own, so your car will be out of commission for a couple days while it airs out, but it will remove the smell.
> 
> Make sure you completely saturate the foam!


Nope, you MUST wash it out. Screw deodorants and disinfectants.


Oscar Levant said:


> in my 15 years of transport biz, it happened once with drunken old barfly type lady ( obviuosly incontinent ) but it was a raggedy cab with naugahyde seats, so I just wiped it down, and picked up the next faire. But, you had really bad luck, for sure.
> 
> There's really only one thing you can do, work the day shift
> 
> ...


Nope


tohunt4me said:


> You can also take the seat you have to a coin carwash. Stand the seat on end,for 75 cents spray all of the pee out of the seat. Leave seat on end,squeeze as much liquid as possible out. Place in two 55 gal plastic bags. Put in trunk. Take home. Put seat on end out in sunlight for a day. No odor,no stain.
> If you buy a backup seat,you can snap it in while 1st seat dries,and miss no work.


Yes, this is pretty good advice and similar to what I did. Thoroughly rinse it passing the hose slowly side to side and work your way down to the bottom of the seat. Do this twice. Squeeze out as much water as you can, make sure no smell remains, then push dry towels down on the seat and suck up as much as you can. Finish by drying in the sun.


----------

